
How Etsy Ships Apps - sciurus
https://codeascraft.com/2017/05/15/how-etsy-ships-apps/
======
DTrejo
Super interesting article. With a system like this you can also get great
metrics for product health / tech debt. If you were also looking at key growth
metrics for the apps, you'd be able to see which releases improved them, and
give credit (in the cases where it makes sense).

Metrics related, here's a book review of Moneyball I just wrote:
[https://dtrejo.com/moneyball-book-review-and-measuring-
reven...](https://dtrejo.com/moneyball-book-review-and-measuring-revenue-per-
engineer.html)

------
heyts
This is an interesting article. Native Apps deployment constraints seem so
different than a typical web continuous deployment process.

As an aside, here's a look at Etsy's Continuous deployment process:
[https://www.slideshare.net/mrtazz/development-deployment-
and...](https://www.slideshare.net/mrtazz/development-deployment-and-
collaboration-at-etsy)

------
petercooper
If you like this, Buzzfeed had something similar recently:
[https://tech.buzzfeed.com/deploy-with-haste-the-story-of-
rig...](https://tech.buzzfeed.com/deploy-with-haste-the-story-of-rig-
ca9a58b5719a)

------
tehlike
what is missing in all of this, i think, is the ability to do a/b testing.
It'd be nice if app stores provided the ability to repush existing version and
new version to a small fraction of users - this way you could compare in a
more sane way.

~~~
theodorton
Google Play Store has a rollout feature that makes this possible, but it's not
possible on the App Store AFAIK.

~~~
tehlike
i am not sure if that feature is going to have uniform traffic for old and new
releases.

------
JohnnyConatus
TL;DR - drop shipped from China.

